# Leigh super dovetail jig



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I picked up a 12" Leigh super dovetail jig last week, and just got around to trying it out. It took me a while to assemble everything and get familiar with how it works. 

My first attempt at dovetails with this jig was 1/2" through dovetails in 3/4" poplar. They came out 100% perfect and tight. Actually they were so perfect I thought they'd never go together. I didn't glue them (since it is a practice piece), but there's no wiggle or gaps. I had honestly expected to have to experiment with all sorts of setups to make them perfect. 

I've had a nice Incra router table system for years, and have done a lot of dovetails with it. The Incra is much more versatile, but the Leigh is considerably faster and much easier to use. 

The most time consuming part of the Leigh is the changing of router bits from dovetail to straight. Ideally, to avoid the repeated setups, it would be nice to have two routers...One for each bit.

I'm really happy with my decision to buy the Leigh. However, I think I'm going to end up regretting getting the 12"...Should've spent the extra money on the 24". The 12" will do 95% of the projects I do though.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I've been looking at these, too. You answered my big questions.


----------



## KevinK (Sep 18, 2008)

Another excellent jig is Akeda, they make a 16" and now have introduced a 24". You can find them at http://akeda.com/. Write ups in woodworking magazines have been very favourable.
Good luck with your search
Kevin


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

A picture of my first attempt with this jig...


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Those dovetails look nice and tight. Good work. Red


----------

